# Who is Not Going.....



## Robbie101 (Jan 30, 2008)

To FL....


If you are not, and would like to shoot this weekend.....

Lets put on a small tourny or something....


10 to 15 bux to enter... 100% Pay Back


Something like Sunday Round 1 or so at the Course in Social Circle......


----------



## Robbie101 (Jan 30, 2008)

Come on, I know some one is not going.........Or, is everyone going....


I want to go......


----------



## rockdawg (Jan 30, 2008)

You winning last weekend must have everybody scared.


----------



## Robbie101 (Jan 30, 2008)

lol.........Not sure bout all that.....


----------



## Chiller (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm not going but I can't shoot this weekend...


----------



## Robbie101 (Jan 30, 2008)

Chiller said:


> I'm not going but I can't shoot this weekend...


----------



## waits (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm your huckleberry.


----------



## Robbie101 (Jan 30, 2008)

Really.............


----------



## alligood729 (Jan 30, 2008)

waits said:


> I'm your huckleberry.



WHAT?????? You ain't goin' this weekend???? You sandbagger you, where are your manners!!??? I was hoping you was going!! I'm planning on it right now, but it could be a last minute thing, you know what I mean??? Oh yeah, you ain't gonna believe this, but I sold the PI.......RASPBERRY bow!!! Whatta ya think about that???


----------



## Robbie101 (Jan 30, 2008)

I wish i was going........Id give my well...........NVM

And you did What................................

Im hoping your following that with, I got a MM..........


----------



## adicted2archery4 (Jan 30, 2008)

would love to go but have the kids this weekend .when i have them they decide what goes on.plus got to work this weekend.


----------



## alligood729 (Jan 30, 2008)

alligood729 said:


> WHAT?????? You ain't goin' this weekend???? You sandbagger you, where are your manners!!??? I was hoping you was going!! I'm planning on it right now, but it could be a last minute thing, you know what I mean??? Oh yeah, you ain't gonna believe this, but I sold the PI.......RASPBERRY bow!!! Whatta ya think about that???



Just kiddin!!!!


----------



## SupermanPeacock (Jan 30, 2008)

Things aren't gonna work out for me to go either. If it goes down, I'm in.


----------



## waits (Jan 30, 2008)

alligood729 said:


> Just kiddin!!!!



I wish I was going I always have a great time. I seen on archery talk whare you were selling your bow. What did you get to replace it.


----------



## GAcarver (Jan 30, 2008)

I'd come and shoot, but your to far frome me.


----------



## alligood729 (Jan 30, 2008)

waits said:


> I wish I was going I always have a great time. I seen on archery talk whare you were selling your bow. What did you get to replace it.



Look again, just kiddin'''!!


----------



## Robbie101 (Jan 30, 2008)

lol............Alligood and his bows.........


Wait, who am i to talk........lol


So, We gonna do this, this weekend or not.........May wind up having a chance to win some good money if we get some Participation.....


----------



## SupermanPeacock (Jan 30, 2008)

Robbie101 said:


> lol............Alligood and his bows.........
> 
> 
> Wait, who am i to talk........lol
> ...



Find us a place to go and let's git'er done. 
Is Mr Hillsman goin outta town? He probably wouldn't object to a bunch of us showin up over there.


----------



## Robbie101 (Jan 30, 2008)

I was thinkin the DNR Course........Dont cost anything to shoot that one......


----------



## Robbie101 (Jan 30, 2008)

Ok, So Fig it this way......


15.00 Per Person.......... If we can get say 5 people...

Thats 75.00

45.00 1st Place
30.00 2nd Place


Or, If we could Get 10 People 

75 1st Place
55 2nd Place
20 3rd Place

Or something to that Nature, The more people, the more money.....


----------



## SupermanPeacock (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm in dude, let's get it on

DNR is fine too.
We can set a time and talk it up tomorrow night at 12pt.


----------



## Robbie101 (Jan 30, 2008)

Rgr That Dude.....

If i shoot like i just did, it should be like taking candy from a baby...... (umm, now where did that come from...)


----------



## badcompany (Jan 30, 2008)

I like the new avatar peacock, And I cant believe you arent going to Fla.


----------



## hansel (Jan 30, 2008)

I've got to work


----------



## SupermanPeacock (Jan 30, 2008)

badcompany said:


> I like the new avatar peacock, And I cant believe you arent going to Fla.



Yea I wanted to go, but prioities is prioities. The little man comes first.
Besides, I can stay here and if this thing goes down, I'd love to see if Robbie can take my candy.


----------



## Robbie101 (Jan 31, 2008)

See, I said that wrong, I meant taking it from me, b.c the way i shot yesterday was super bad.... Arrows all over the place, could not keep them within a 4" group at 20 yards to save my life..............So, I actually said that wrong...........But, ill tell ya what..........I'll Try....lol


----------



## badcompany (Jan 31, 2008)

007peacock said:


> Yea I wanted to go, but prioities is prioities. The little man comes first.
> Besides, I can stay here and if this thing goes down, I'd love to see if Robbie can take my candy.



I hear ya bud. Tell Lewis I said HELLO
I still get tickled thinking about him doing that to everyone.


----------



## SupermanPeacock (Jan 31, 2008)

badcompany said:


> I hear ya bud. Tell Lewis I said HELLO
> I still get tickled thinking about him doing that to everyone.



He is the worlds cutest kid, if you haven't heard


----------



## Robbie101 (Jan 31, 2008)

Cute Lil Man there now...

Looks Like you, but he'd be in tight running with mine I have to tell ya...


----------



## SupermanPeacock (Jan 31, 2008)

Robbie101 said:


> Cute Lil Man there now...
> 
> Looks Like you, but he'd be in tight running with mine I have to tell ya...



Uh oh, now it's own. Start pull out the pics boys things may really start gettin rough in here.


----------



## Robbie101 (Jan 31, 2008)

What Happened to ya tonight.......

Who all is gonna shoot on sunday....


----------



## alligood729 (Jan 31, 2008)

Looks like I'll be here after all, if ya'll shoot, let me know!!!


----------



## SupermanPeacock (Feb 1, 2008)

Let's get it on, is it Sat. or Sun?

I'm ready.


----------



## Taylor Co. (Feb 1, 2008)

I may be able to pull off a Sun. Shoot if it is on! We all shoot from the same stakes, right?


----------



## Robbie101 (Feb 1, 2008)

Id Say Sunday, its up to you guys.... We could all meet over there at the Range (DNR Office in Social Circle) Or here at Claudes, eat some food, and then ride over.......


----------



## 12PointGoat (Feb 1, 2008)

Me, Tonya, Ricky, Chuck and possibly Bryant are going to shoot at Hilsman's Saturday for fun and were thinking about going to Social Circle Sunday.  Let me know when you would like to shoot.  I just might be interested.


----------



## Robbie101 (Feb 1, 2008)

12PointGoat said:


> Me, Tonya, Ricky, Chuck and possibly Bryant are going to shoot at Hilsman's Saturday for fun and were thinking about going to Social Circle Sunday.  Let me know when you would like to shoot.  I just might be interested.



Can't Bel yall are not going to FL...

Lets just Meet at Dollar General there in Social Circle at 1:30.......

We can then handle the money there, as in if you want to get in on the loot...    And then go shoot, then after everyone gets done, we can decide on the winners.... 1st and 2nd Place and even a 3rd if we have enough people to do that.............

Ok, So here is the list of shooters at this point...
1. Robbie Surface
2. Sean Peacock
3. T.J Waits
4. D Aligood
5. David Owens
6. Toyna Owens
7. Ricky
8. Chuck


----------



## Robbie101 (Feb 1, 2008)

Who else, so i can add your names, so we can fig out how many people we may have........


----------



## alligood729 (Feb 1, 2008)

Speak up fellows!!! I need to take your money!!!!


----------



## 12PointGoat (Feb 1, 2008)

Count me and Tonya in.  We do not know where the Dollar General in Social Circle is.  What time are we going to do this?  

I am not sure right now about Ricky, Chuck, and Bryant.  I know they will be there, I just don't know if they are gonna want to shoot in this tourney.  

Please let me know.


----------



## 12PointGoat (Feb 1, 2008)

Robbie101 said:


> Who else, so i can add your names, so we can fig out how many people we may have........



Count Bryant in also.  Just spoke with him and he said he was in.


----------



## Robbie101 (Feb 1, 2008)

The Social Circle Dollar General is on 11 I think If you were leaving Social Circle headed towards monroe, it would be on your left, just as soon as you got to the edge of town............Wait, they me be freds im thinking about.........


some one help.....lol


----------



## alligood729 (Feb 1, 2008)

If anyone wants to meet at the range, I can give directions from I-20 and take you straight there. Robbie, there is a Dollar general in the parking lot with Freshway, the grocery store. Freds is past the 4 way stop about 200yds towards Monroe. What time?????


----------



## Robbie101 (Feb 1, 2008)

Round 1:30, i guess, it dont matter to myself.......


Or we can go straight to the range....Id be ok with both....Just dont want anyone see us swapping the loot or what not....


----------



## Robbie101 (Feb 2, 2008)

lets move this one on back up to the top........

Are we still on, if so, im going to go to the house, and fling some carbon so i can practice so that when i get spanked......... I can be even more upset......


----------



## 12PointGoat (Feb 2, 2008)

Robbie101 said:


> lets move this one on back up to the top........
> 
> Are we still on, if so, im going to go to the house, and fling some carbon so i can practice so that when i get spanked......... I can be even more upset......



I will be there along with Tonya and Bryant.  Ricky and Chuck will be there also but do not know if they want in the money shoot.  

Went to Hilsman's today  and shot 14 up.

What stake or stakes are we shooting from?  Tonya's bow only goes to 40 yards.


----------



## Hilsman (Feb 2, 2008)

Count me in.  Ill go shoot but not in the tourny.


----------



## Robbie101 (Feb 2, 2008)

It will all be from the same stakes.... I think the farthest shot is 39 yards.....

Ok, so who all is in the money shoot.....

Also, ill try and make some some score cards, unless some one can get there hands on some..........


----------



## Robbie101 (Feb 2, 2008)

*map*

here is a small map, its on hwy 278...


----------



## 12PointGoat (Feb 2, 2008)

Robbie101 said:


> It will all be from the same stakes.... I think the farthest shot is 39 yards.....
> 
> Ok, so who all is in the money shoot.....
> 
> Also, ill try and make some some score cards, unless some one can get there hands on some..........



Me, Tonya and Bryant will be in the money round.


----------



## Robbie101 (Feb 3, 2008)

Aigh, ill see everyone at the range i guess....Guess thats where we decided to meet....I think There are two more coming, but they want be there till around 2, so lets all meet over at the range, which is at the new building.........

Go to the new building, if your coming from 20, you will turn left into the parking lot at the new building, if your coming from the other way, it will be a right hand turn........


----------



## 12PointGoat (Feb 3, 2008)

Just wanted to thank everyone.  We had a great time, even though T.J. took the money.

Good shooting T.J.


----------



## Robbie101 (Feb 3, 2008)

The dang sandbagger him self..........JK JK

Don't forget alligood.....

I had a great time, It was a blast..... To bad we dont have a local range we could do that at once a week or something.....( anyone have any free targets....)

Great shooting everyone, again, nate and I had a blast...

Special thanks to Tonya and David owens fore keeping up with my lil one....


----------



## Robbie101 (Feb 3, 2008)

I dont rem all the scores......


1. TJ Waits 228
2. Joe Ellininton 226
3. Chris Childers 224
3. David Owens 224 1 (12) 7 (14)
5. Robbie Surface 218 4 (12)  4 (14)
?. Ricky 208
?. Alligood 202
?. Mrs. Tonya 200
Buck 196 I think..

If everyone will fill me in on there scores, ill post them as well...

Long Distance Target...( not sure which one of the two targets TJ, Alligood, or Buck wants to use, but it want matter, i took the cake on that one......)


----------



## 12PointGoat (Feb 3, 2008)

Robbie101 said:


> I dont rem all the scores......
> 
> 
> 1. TJ Waits 228
> ...



David Owens             224    1 (12)     7 (14)
Tonya Owens            200     4 (12)
Ricky                            208     ? (12)


----------



## 12PointGoat (Feb 3, 2008)

Did anyone ever hear from Peacock??


----------



## waits (Feb 3, 2008)

*Robbie floating to the (Surface)*

Had fun and enjoyed the outstanding shooting of Robbie 101. I am running a background check on him now. I think we have ourselves a hustler. Great shooting to Everyone today even the guy who talked Alligood and I into getting Imbaresed on a long distance shoot. 67 yards and he misses the 12 by 1 inch. I 12 ringed a stump.. Watch out novice shooters Robbie,Alligood,and Buck are getting better and better.


----------



## alligood729 (Feb 3, 2008)

It  was a lot of fun, especially with the extra weight I'm now carrying around!!!


----------



## SupermanPeacock (Feb 4, 2008)

Had some stuff come up last minute. Sure did miss out I hear.


----------



## alligood729 (Feb 4, 2008)

007peacock said:


> Had some stuff come up last minute. Sure did miss out I hear.



Yeah, we missed you there, me and TJ would have loved to split your $10 between us too! If you want, you can just mail it to me!!


----------



## SupermanPeacock (Feb 4, 2008)

alligood729 said:


> Yeah, we missed you there, me and TJ would have loved to split your $10 between us too! If you want, you can just mail it to me!!



You and TJ ain't never and never gonna split my 10$


----------



## P&Y FINALY (Feb 4, 2008)

Robbie, Joe had a 226. I started to not say anything so that at least it would look like i got 2nd. 
 of corse, Joes gonna spread it around that i missed one either way so i'll go ahead and say it first.


----------



## 12PointGoat (Feb 4, 2008)

Robbie101 said:


> The dang sandbagger him self..........JK JK
> 
> Don't forget alligood.....
> 
> ...





I didn't mean to leave anyone out.

Everyone shot very well.

I just wanted to try and make T.J.'s head swell.


----------



## Robbie101 (Feb 4, 2008)

*re:*



P&Y FINALY said:


> Robbie, Joe had a 226. I started to not say anything so that at least it would look like i got 2nd.
> of corse, Joes gonna spread it around that i missed one either way so i'll go ahead and say it first.



Missed what, a target, no you didnt, you just didnt hit it............lol


----------

